# Warranty question....



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi everyone. I am on the verge of purchasing a brand new 2010 SL3 frameset from a rider who is sponsored by Specialized. Anyways, there is no receipt. All the S/N and relevant stickers are ALL there...perfectly new, no scratches on them or anything else suspicious. 

So, my question is, if there was some structural problem with the frame down the road, would I still be able to bring her into an authorized Specialized dealership and get the frame replaced under warranty? The seller said "yes" of course, but wanted to hear what you guys thought or have experienced. 

Thanks.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

warranty is for original owner only 

no receipt, no warranty


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Your best bet is to check the Specialized web site for official warranty rules. I would also check with your local Specialized dealer. Mine has never required a receipt for any warranty specialized items, but then I used to work for them. And the only items I've ever needed to warranty where a Toupe seat with a cracked shell, and a S-Works seat post that cracked vertically at the point of frame insertion.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

roadie01 said:


> Your best bet is to check the Specialized web site for official warranty rules. I would also check with your local Specialized dealer. Mine has never required a receipt for any warranty specialized items, but then I used to work for them. And the only items I've ever needed to warranty where a Toupe seat with a cracked shell, and a S-Works seat post that cracked vertically at the point of frame insertion.


Specialized has become a bit tighter about warranty policy. They usually require a receipt/proof of original ownership on frames/bikes. They still take care of people amazingly quickly and generously, but if you are buying a bike used, don't expect it to be covered under any warranty. That's why people pay more to buy new.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

FWIW, the only way I'd enter into this transaction is if the bike were a LOT less than any discounted price I could get from an LBS. You literally will not be the original owner, so in the event of a warranty claim whatever Spec does (assuming they do anything) is because they've bent on their policies.

Lastly, just as a FYI, it should be noted that pdainsworth is an authorized dealer, so his opinion (IMO) has more weight than any of ours.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

pdainsworth said:


> Specialized has become a bit tighter about warranty policy. They usually require a receipt/proof of original ownership on frames/bikes. They still take care of people amazingly quickly and generously, *but if you are buying a bike used*, don't expect it to be covered under any warranty. That's why people pay more to buy new.


The frameset is NOT used and has never been mounted. But I do see your point...especially as an authorized dealer. Hence, that's why I started this thread. The seller is a good friend of the owner of a LBS, so I will have to discuss "things" over carefully with the owner of this shop before purchasing. 

I've seen a varying of prices on this 2010 Sworks SL3 frameset....anywhere from $1900 ("Tent" sale) to most other places selling for $2300. The final price I negotiated with the seller was $1600. That's $300 less than the cheapest LBS and no taxes....so more like $400 less. But warranty is also important to me, so I just have to think this through.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> FWIW, the only way I'd enter into this transaction is if the bike were *a LOT less* than any discounted price I could get from an LBS. You literally will not be the original owner, so in the event of a warranty claim whatever Spec does (assuming they do anything) is because they've bent on their policies.
> 
> Lastly, just as a FYI, it should be noted that pdainsworth is an authorized dealer, so his opinion (IMO) has more weight than any of ours.


Not sure if $400 is considered "a LOT less", but still lower nevertheless. As always, appreciate your thought-through feedback.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> *Not sure if $400 is considered "a LOT less", *but still lower nevertheless. As always, appreciate your thought-through feedback.


I'm not sure either. I'm a 'what if' kind of person, so I think things like... no matter what the current LBS owner tells you, what if he sells the shop? Or closes the store? What if you move away?

My best advice is to think of it this way. The money you save is due to the fact that the frame has no warranty. If it breaks, IMO you have to take the attitude that you're SOL. If it happens you can get a warranty processed despite the fact that you aren't the original owner and have no warranty, that's clearly a bonus.

Are you willing to take that gamble? If yes, then $400 _is_ enough money saved to offset the risk. If not, then you walk.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

$1900 + tax from the LBS is still a bargain for that frame (IMHO).


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> $1900 + tax from the LBS is still a bargain for that frame (IMHO).


Good to know. Yeah, I almost did it, but then saw this other frame for less...albeit, not from a LBS. Will definitely have to weigh the +'s and -'s. 

Essentially, it comes down to warranty; hence the thread. As PJ said, IF I can somehow get it warrantied, then the less expensive frame is the way to go.....BUT that's a BIG IF!


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

it doesn't matter if the frame is used or still in plastic, if you're not the original owner you can't depend on that warranty to be there

the vast majority of us don't ever have to warranty our frames though


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

roscoe said:


> it* doesn't matter if the frame is used or still in plastic*, if you're not the original owner you can't depend on that warranty to be there
> 
> the vast majority of us don't ever have to warranty our frames though


I realize that now. That's why I am hesitant to pull that trigger.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> I realize that now. That's why I am hesitant to pull that trigger.


You can think of it as an insurance policy against manufacturing defects over the life-time of the frame. Say you plan to keep the frame for 5 years that's $80 a year, or 10 years it would be $40. If you are in a position where $400 is a big deal, think how much worse it would be if you had to deal with a failed frame. Specialized can absorb the cost over all their sales, but you have only the one frame. Chances are, it will be fine, but there's that still that chance. It also seems to me that high-end, light-weight frames are the ones that probably need the warranty the most.

Finally, I am amazed at how readily customers will trade away pretty much all their consumer rights by buying from non-authorized sources like ebay. It makes sense on small purchases where you can just write it off if there is a problem, or for second-hand goods at a big discount, but not on big-ticket, new-in-box type items (IMHO anyway).


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> You can think of it as an insurance policy against manufacturing defects over the life-time of the frame. Say you plan to keep the frame for 5 years that's $80 a year, or 10 years it would be $40. If you are in a position where $400 is a big deal, think how much worse it would be if you had to deal with a failed frame. Specialized can absorb the cost over all their sales, but you have only the one frame. Chances are, it will be fine, but there's that still that chance. It also seems to me that high-end, light-weight frames are the ones that probably need the warranty the most.
> 
> Finally, I am amazed at how readily customers will trade away pretty much all their consumer rights by buying from non-authorized sources like ebay. It makes sense on small purchases where you can just write it off if there is a problem, or for second-hand goods at a big discount, but not on big-ticket, new-in-box type items (IMHO anyway).


I definitely see your point. I do. I almost always buy new from my lbs for the reasons mentioned. My whole red gruppo, Easton wheels, sworks bars, ritchey carbon stem, and seat post all purchased from lbs. In this situation, I have a good opportunity to purchase a new frame from a LOCAL cat. 1 biker who just happens to be sponsored by Specialized. Not an eBay purchase. Don't know if this would make any difference, but I would be the registered owner on Specialized website. I registered my new Tarmac expert bought from my lbs without a receipt. I mean, people do lose their receipts, especially years after purchase.

There are sellers selling their bikes and or frameset stating that a receipt will be included for warranty purchases. Well if warranty is only good for the original owner, then that receipt doesn't really matter much IF the bike had already been registered by the original owner. Is that right? So, I will be on the otherside....I'll be the first registered owner, but have no receipt. So, that's why I am still uncertain about this warranty issue. I will be talking with the owner of an authorized Specialized LBS tomorrow, who just happens to be good friends with the seller. I'll wait to see what he says before moving forward. This LBS will also be building up the bike for me.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> Don't know if this would make any difference, but I would be the registered owner on Specialized website. I registered my new Tarmac expert bought from my lbs without a receipt. I mean, people do lose their receipts, especially years after purchase.


I suspect that Specialized keeps track of sales too and matches that up to registration information. A frame-set is typically special-ordered so Specialized would know who it was sold to. Not quite the same situation, but read this cautionary tale. At the end of the day, you'll just have to decide whether you are prepared to spend the extra money for peace of mind or not. I'm speculating, but it is also possible that the frame was comp'ed to the sponsored cat 1 rider and that the normal warranty doesn't apply anyway.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> I suspect that Specialized keeps track of sales too and matches that up to registration information. A frame-set is typically special-ordered so Specialized would know who it was sold to. Not quite the same situation, but read this cautionary tale. At the end of the day, you'll just have to decide whether you are prepared to spend the extra money for peace of mind or not. I'm speculating, but it is also* possible that the frame was comp'ed to the sponsored cat 1 rider and that the normal warranty doesn't apply anyway*.


Thanks for the feedback. That's a very valid point. I will discuss that with the seller and bike store owner tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> I definitely see your point. I do. I almost always buy new from my lbs for the reasons mentioned. My whole red gruppo, Easton wheels, sworks bars, ritchey carbon stem, and seat post all purchased from lbs. In this situation, I have a good opportunity to purchase a new frame from a LOCAL cat. 1 biker who just happens to be sponsored by Specialized. Not an eBay purchase. Don't know if this would make any difference, but I would be the registered owner on Specialized website. I registered my new Tarmac expert bought from my lbs without a receipt. I mean, people do lose their receipts, especially years after purchase.
> 
> *There are sellers selling their bikes and or frameset stating that a receipt will be included for warranty purchases. Well if warranty is only good for the original owner, then that receipt doesn't really matter much IF the bike had already been registered by the original owner. Is that right? So, I will be on the otherside....I'll be the first registered owner, but have no receipt. So, that's why I am still uncertain about this warranty issue. I will be talking with the owner of an authorized Specialized LBS tomorrow, who just happens to be good friends with the seller. I'll wait to see what he says before moving forward*. This LBS will also be building up the bike for me.


You're trying to rationalize here. I suggest you don't do that, because your 'logic' doesn't coincide with Specs written policy.

Another thing to keep in mind is that the LBS owner and seller are 'good friends', so what you'll be told isn't without some personal involvement on both their parts. Conversely, we (here on RBR) have no vested interest beyond offering you what we see as sound advice. 

And doing the 'what if' thing... _what if _the frame is defective, Spec won't process your warranty claim, but will offer a crash replacement. The $400~ difference you're now looking at is going to look like peanuts compared to the cost of that frame replacement.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> *You're trying to rationalize here*. I suggest you don't do that, because your 'logic' doesn't coincide with Specs written policy.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is that the LBS owner and seller are 'good friends', so what you'll be told isn't without some personal involvement on both their parts. Conversely, we (here on RBR) have no vested interest beyond offering you what we see as sound advice.
> 
> And doing the 'what if' thing... _what if _the frame is defective, Spec won't process your warranty claim, but will offer a crash replacement. The $400~ difference you're now looking at is going to look like peanuts compared to the cost of that frame replacement.


No disagreement here. But, we all rationalize to some extent when making a purchasing decision....whether it be that second, third, or fourth bike in our steed, or that third helmet, or that new $2000 set of wheels that would save 50 grams, etc....

I come on RBR b/c I do appreciate the honest feedbacks. I am okay with someone being the Devil's advocate. It makes be think more before making a decision. Again, in the end, I ultimately have to live with my decision. Hopefully, I make the right one.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cni2i said:


> No disagreement here. But, we all rationalize to some extent when making a purchasing decision....whether it be that second, third, or fourth bike in our steed, or that third helmet, or that new $2000 set of wheels that would save 50 grams, etc....
> 
> I come on RBR b/c I do appreciate the honest feedbacks. I am okay with someone being the Devil's advocate. It makes be think more before making a decision. Again, in the end, I ultimately have to live with my decision. Hopefully, I make the right one.


Some thoughts..

After spending a fair amount of time here on RBR and reading (and responding to) literally thousands of posts, one gets a sense for what many OP's are thinking just by reading between the lines. Some want you to affirm what they think, while others are genuinely interested in others perspectives, open to entertaining those thoughts. FWIW, I put you in the latter category, being open to 'listening' ,but of course we all acknowledge that in the end it's your money, your bike and your decision. 

Lastly, IMO it's ok to rationalize (to a point), but there's that line where it becomes the conduit to get to the goal, and I guess that's where the devil's advocates role is needed (IMHO, of course).


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Aahhh....after a lot of going back and forth, I decided to purchase the frame from my LBS. In the end, I wanted to be sure that I was covered under warranty should anything arise. This is an absolutely fabulous frame IMO ('10 Sworks SL3)....and so I didn't want to take any risk. On a lower end frame, I may have been more willing to take the risk of purchasing without a receipt. 

Anyways, I ended paying only about $300 more for the one at the LBS versus the one sold privately. The frame being sold by the private party actually had the press-fit carbon BB (odd, b/c it was a frame set). I would've had to spend another $150 or so for the adapter and new BB. The one sold at my LBS had a threaded BB, so I was able to use my current Red cranks with Red ceramic bearings. So, the difference between private and LBS was lessened. 

Thanks for the genuine advice everyone....especially JP and UKBloke. Will post pictures as soon as I can. :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new frameset! :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice one! I'm somewhat jealous. Maybe I'll get a close-out 2011 SL3 frameset in a year's time.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Here she is...










May make a few small changes here and there, but I really like the matte white/black look. Final weight: 15.30 lbs.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful bike. Ya done good!! :thumbsup:

Next up, riding impressions comparing this bike to your current one would be much appreciated.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Beautiful bike. Ya done good!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Next up, riding impressions comparing this bike to your current one would be much appreciated.


Thanks PJ. The other SL3 was Red/white. I like this matte white/black combo better b/c it's not that common....at least where I live. 

I don't want to change really anything except the seat. I think that red on the rear of the seat throws the overall look off a bit. 

It was already pretty dark when I picked her up tonight. I drove her around the center a bit just to make sure the shifting was crisp, but obviously couldn't really push it. I have a short 50K (but lots of climbs) event this Sunday. Can't wait. Will definitely report back. Thanks again


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*Here she is with the Roval Rapide SL45....*


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

great looking bike!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

roscoe said:


> great looking bike!


Thanks Roscoe. Not sure why I still have those "warning" stickers still on the bike


----------

